# Burton cartel toeramp



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

dimitriska said:


> Hi guys
> Just got the new Burton cartels 2018.
> Very solid binding but the adjustment of the toeramp was a pain in the ass.
> To YouTube it seems so easy like gliding the footbed in and out but actually you have to unsnap it first and the reposition it. And I am talking about unsnap it to the front.
> That's how it's supposed to work?


Yes, you have to disengage the two clips in the heel area and then slide the whole front piece/forward backward.
Where have you seen otherwise?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Could be worse. 

Iir, With my '11/12 Cartels and '13/14 Reflex Cartels you have to loosen the binding screws to adjust the toe ramp. 

If you forget to adjust it before you tighten down the screws, close & snap the footbed flap into place,... 

:laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimitriska (Oct 19, 2017)

chomps1211 said:


> Could be worse.
> 
> Iir, With my '11/12 Cartels and '13/14 Reflex Cartels you have to loosen the binding screws to adjust the toe ramp.
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same with ratels 17/18 as I can't see no other way to adjust the toeramp of you don't take the bindings off.



SGboarder said:


> Yes, you have to disengage the two clips in the heel area and then slide the whole front piece/forward backward.
> Where have you seen otherwise?




The clips in the heel area is the first and easy thing to do. The difficult is to unsnap the two clips to toe area. Not my video but check this at 2:00 minutes and later https://youtu.be/k9ZDVy8ZedQ.
Same thing on cartels 2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

dimitriska said:


> The clips in the heel area is the first and easy thing to do. The difficult is to unsnap the two clips to toe area. Not my video but check this at 2:00 minutes and later .
> Same thing on cartels 2018


You do not need undo the front clips at all (that it for removing the toe ramp and footbed) – just slide the toe ramp back/forwards. It helps if the screws in the disk are slightly loose (or if the binding is not mounted yet), but still works otherwise.


----------



## dimitriska (Oct 19, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> You do not need undo the front clips at all (that it for removing the toe ramp and footbed) – just slide the toe ramp back/forwards. It helps if the screws in the disk are slightly loose (or if the binding is not mounted yet), but still works otherwise.




So I tried it again and it worked after I put more force. 
I guess because the bindings are new they need to work a little to start gliding more freely. 
Thanks for your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

I have the 2018 and the 2013 Cartels.
The main difference between them both is that the unclipping in the 2013 is done without tools and in the 2018 is done with a screwdriver.

You have to unscrew the 2 screws in front of the footbed while holding the binding upside-down on your hand. Then you unclip the small plastic bindings that you can see bellow the binding and only then you can slide the toeramp in and out. Once you have it on the position you want, clip first the plastic bindings and then put the screws back in and fix them.

Only after that you can mount the bindings.


----------

